# Using models to build wedding portfolio



## swoop_ds (Mar 9, 2010)

Has anyone used models (paid, or close friends who are doing it for fun) to build a wedding/portrait portfolio?

I'm thinking of doing this (likely close friends, not paid models) in order to make some new content as well as pratice more with posing.

Any thoughts?

-Dave

P.S. I promise to wait a bit before making another new thread after this one!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2010)

Perfectly fine idea.

I took a course about getting started in wedding photography and this was one of the ideas that the instructor suggested.  He mentioned a former student who shot his whole portfolio in his garage one day with a couple different backdrops and a  couple models.  The clothes were borrowed from a local wedding shop.  

Another tip for this is to find photos that you like (in magazines & on the web) tear them out and use them as inspiration or visual aids for you & the model.  

You will need someone to do hair & makeup, if the models aren't up to doing it themselves.  Look around for a make-up artists and hair dresser who would be willing to work for photos.  In other words, they come to do the hair & makeup and you give them shots for their own portfolio.  You could do the same for finding a model.


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome ideas!  Currently my portfolio (atleast the wedding portion) is all the one wedding.  I know that when I looked at potential photographers for my own wedding, I tended to discredit those who had only one or two weddings in their portfolio (unless the images blew me away or the price was good).

When you say borrowed from a local wedding shop do you mean walking in and saying: can I borrow a dress?

Thanks!
-Dave


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2010)

> When you say borrowed from a local wedding shop do you mean walking in and saying: can I borrow a dress?


Pretty much, ya.  
Maybe you promise them a nice 16x20 print for their wall etc.  Maybe you can even work out a deal to leave your business cards in their shop etc.  
Or maybe you have to rent a dress, or buy one at a used shop and sell it later...there are all sorts of options.  
Like most business, it can really pay to be outgoing and forward.  You never know unless you ask...and all that jazz.  :er:


----------



## craig (Mar 10, 2010)

Great idea. Explore all aspects of photography. Developing your skills is not only related to shooting weddings. Parties and the general goings on is great way to develop your skills. 

Love & Bass


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I'm going to hit up everybody I know who still has their wedding dress and see if they wanna go on a shoot with me!


----------



## bennielou (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, I have to be the voice of dissent here.  I know some photogs do it.  I know some who's half their port is models.  But I don't agree with it.

Why?  Because when you are shooting a model, you have all the time in the world.  This is not the case on a normal wedding day.  Therefore, your samples won't match what you will actually give a real bride on her big day.  And that is going to lead to disappointment on the bride's end.

My suggestion, to build your port, would be to work with another established photog who is willing to trade your time for port images.  Apprentice.  That is how a lot of us did it.

I've never used a model, and never will.  I believe it is misleading to potential clients.
Just my opinion.


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with you Bennielou, but I am still going to look into this avenue.  I haven't decided if it makes sense or not yet.  I have a couple bookings for this summer already so that might be enough to grow my book considerably.

-Dave


----------

